# Cool Mini Hats for Your Child Photo Shoots



## AngelfishOriginals (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm an artist and designer and I work with photographers to help them create just the right wearable photo props for their shoots.  Mini hats, beach bride accessories and mermaid jewelry are my specialty, but I have lots of items available at: www.AngelfishOriginals.etsy.com 

Here's one of my favorite mini hats below, shot by photographer Wendy Kathleen.


----------

